# Don't forget - Immigration Processing questions have moved



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

Hi all

You'll be seeing some gaps in the list of posts at the moment. That's because we've set up a new 'coffee lounge' for people who want to discuss their immigration applications. 

If you're missing a post or want to add a new one for anything immigration processing related, go to Coffee lounge : Immigration sharing ideas - Expat Forum For People Moving Overseas And Living Abroad


----------

